# CCTV for Front Door?



## Rockrz (Dec 6, 2013)

For safety purposes, I've had the idea of placing some sort of camera with audio capabilities (hidden) by the front door with a screen somewhere in the house.  I'd like to do this wireless if possible using the outside light fixture as a power source for the outside part. 

That way, when someone knocks on the door I can see who it is and talk to them to ask them what they want without actually opening the door.

Is there a kit for this that can be purchased somewhere?
Seems like this would be a nice safety feature to have.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Dec 6, 2013)

There are a lot of systems out there.  I have installed several for home and commercial.  Here is a site I have ordered from which sells just about anything you might want ...  many are wireless.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/category/category_tlc.asp?CatId=4443


----------



## havasu (Dec 6, 2013)

Also, make sure your system is equipped with a good night vision. The first system I installed didn't have this and at night, all I saw was a black screen.


----------



## Rockrz (Mar 31, 2015)

I wanted something where it was not so obvious that cameras were in use.

I recently found a new product called "Ring"
Online at - https://ring.com

The only thing is, I'll have to upgrade to a smart phone to use it... but it's cool in that even when I'm away from home, when someone rings the door bell it comes up on the smart phone and you can answer just like you were at home.

This way the person at the door is being recorded (audio and video) and it appears to them that I'm at home.  This all comes in handy for sales people and for potential criminals that are staking out the house to see if anyone is home so they can break in if they think nobody is home.

All I need after this is lasers to shoot 'em in the butt as they leave :


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 31, 2015)

There is the school of thought that says don't conceal your security equipment. If a bad guy sees the camera, he probably won't bother trying.
Also, by putting the camera up high, instead of eye level at the door, you only get a picture of the top of the person's head.


----------



## havasu (Mar 31, 2015)

I really love where technology is heading.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 31, 2015)

slownsteady said:


> There is the school of thought that says don't conceal your security equipment. If a bad guy sees the camera, he probably won't bother trying.
> Also, by putting the camera up high, instead of eye level at the door, you only get a picture of the top of the person's head.



Then just put up things that look like camaras.:rofl:


----------



## Rockrz (Mar 31, 2015)

Yeah, I really like the idea of getting to interact with someone at the door without having to open the door while the interaction is being recorded with audio and video.

I could always put a fake video camera at the front door if using the Ring product.  Since it's not immediately noticeable that there is a camera in the door bell, it might catch a potential bad guy knocking off the fake camera.

I was not able to find anything similar to the Ring product using regular video cameras, so this may be what I'm going to end up using.  It's only $200 so it's much more cost effective


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 31, 2015)

Are you actually going to record the video (as opposed to having a live feed)?


----------



## Rockrz (Mar 31, 2015)

The company that does this service has a storage deal that all recordings are fed to, but you see it live on your tablet or smart phone in real time.

In the event some crime happens, you can give the law dawgz a copy of the video from the cloud storage so they can go shoot the guy, er... arrest him or her.

It's a pretty cool system actually.



.


----------



## Rockrz (May 18, 2015)

OK, I got my Android phone which was one of the requirements to be able to run the app... that brings up the video / intercom when someone rings this gadget at your front door.

Now I need to go order the device package from Ring.com and get it delivered.  The device itself is a little wider than the space to the left of my front door where the current door bell button is... so, I'll need to fabricate a slightly wider piece of wood to run the full length from top to bottom so I can use the power leads for the existing door bell behind this piece.

This way I can mount the Ring.com device higher than where the door bell button is now for better vision thru the video... and I'll be able to remove this piece and put the original door bell button back if we move out someday.  Once I get the wood piece painted white, it'll look like it belongs there.  

I'll keep you guys posted as to how it works.


----------



## bud16415 (May 18, 2015)

You have to be careful recording the audio part of it as it is in many cases illegal.


----------



## Rockrz (May 18, 2015)

Not in my state... here, I can record my phone calls without telling you I'm recording and it is admissible in court.  So this will be no different legally than a phone call. 

We have numerous citizen friendly things like that in my state


----------



## slownsteady (May 18, 2015)

Rockrz said:


> Not in my state... here, I can record my phone calls without telling you I'm recording and it is admissible in court.  So this will be no different legally than a phone call.
> 
> We have numerous citizen friendly things like that in my state



Which state would that be?


----------



## Joel (May 21, 2015)

Skybell is another product that seems similar to the Ring.com doorbell.  There are also a number of security cameras that are made to look like peepholes from the outside, so it isn't obvious that you are recording them.  Keep us updated on your progress -- I'm definitely interested!


----------



## Rockrz (May 22, 2015)

Yeah, I liked the Ring.com product better since it resembles a normal door bell and once they push the button they are less likely to keep staring at it to notice there is a hidden camera in it.

With the Skybell product, the door bell button is in an abnormal area (most door bells I have seen are to the left of the door about waist high), and once they find ther button and push it... they'll be more likely to keep looking straight ahead and notice the device has a hidden camera.

I guess I like the element of surprise and being incognito and all that.


----------



## Rockrz (Jun 13, 2015)

I should have thought of putting locks on my doors... L0L 

If you read some of the features and benefits of the Ring.com product you'll understand it better.

Yes, I have deadbolts and latches that prevent the door from being kicked open... but that doesn't do my any good when I'm away from home and someone is casing the house to see if anyone is home before they go ahead and break in.

With the Ring.com product, I can answer the door electronically by seeing them and talking to them thru my smart phone to give the perception that I'm actually at home.

Plus, when I am at home I'd like to see and talk to the person at my door before opening it to minimize the possibility of a home invasion.

This is all much, much better than just have locks only.


----------



## slownsteady (Jun 14, 2015)

So now jehovah's witness' can bug you anywhere you are


----------



## Rockrz (Jun 14, 2015)

Well, if they ask me if I'm a jehovah's witness, I'll tell 'em I was
not aware that He had an accident and I did not see nuthin


----------

